# CIS almost stalling when stopped



## rockrocco (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a stock 87 scirocco that I have one issue with...almost everytime I come to a stop the rpm's dip as if its gonna stall. It has never stalled because of this and when it does this either the oil pressure light comes on or the o2 light and the lights only flicker as the rpm's dip for that second or two then everything is normal. Any help? Thank u


----------



## rockrocco (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

lean it out at the enrichment screw a little.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Check, check, and check again for intake leaks. CIS (in all its forms) is especially vulnerable to them. Grab a can of carb cleaner, and carefully spray about the intake - when you hit a leak, the idle wil monentarily surge.
Most-common leak point is the injector o-rings.

Oft-overlooked things, that are, in fact, intake leaks:
- Cracked or leaking oil cap
- missing or cracked oil dipstick and/or dipstick funnel
- crankcase-vent hose (runs across the front of the block) soft, collapsed, or cracked 
- missing restrictor in crankcase-vent hose (located, IIRC, in the short branch at the trans end of the hose, where it connects to the block.)

Also, remove and clean out your idle valve. They get all kinds of funky inside them, and the funkies make them stick. 
Just pop it out, spray with carb cleaner. Give it a twisting shake to get the valve moving (this will help break up the carbon), drain. Repeat as needed until it looks clean, the solvent comes out clean, and the valve moves freely (here, it's _good_ for it to rattle!)


----------



## rockrocco (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions this will b my weekend project lol


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

rockrocco said:


> I have a stock 87 scirocco that I have one issue with...almost everytime I come to a stop the rpm's dip as if its gonna stall. It has never stalled because of this and when it does this either the oil pressure light comes on or the o2 light and the lights only flicker as the rpm's dip for that second or two then everything is normal. Any help? Thank u


I had this happen to me too. It ended up being my injector seals. I ended up replacing my upper and lowers with all new seals on all 4. When the car is running, try wiggling your fuel lines and see if the engine dips down in idle to where it almost sounds like it dies.


----------

